# Soft lump on Milo's testicle.



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Okay this will sound weird but here it goes.

While Milo was laying down I noticed that one of his testicles was oddly shaped, like there was a lump on it, and sure enough, when I checked it, there was a slight lump, it's not hard, it's soft. When I touch it he doesn't look in any pain, doesn't yelp or cry.

Should I be worried? He's only 5months so don't tell me I should've got him neutered as he isn't at the right age yet, and I will be.

Advice please.


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi,
is the lump on the end?

If so that is normal


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Yeah it is, okay are you sure it's normal?


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Have a feel of the other one to compare but,yes, all my entire dogs have always had a smaller 'bulge' on the end.

Just having a sqeeze on my 15 year old jack russell now lol:


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

it could be the epididymus. sort of feels like a slug atached to the testicle,but if you are concerned, take him to the vet any lumps and bumps should be looked at just in case.

Mo


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Okay cheers, just a bit of a worrying moment, as when he was a puppy and he had his first checkup at our vets they said one of his testicles hadn't dropped it has now.


----------

